# Maui (currently on-island) - 4/4 - 4/11 2BR - Westin, Marriott, etc



## SuperG (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi, currently on island (have been for 3 weeks) so I'm trying to simply stay put.  Clearly not the best time to relocate or move about anywhere and I don't have a ton of interest in chancing flying/being quarantined so that may be the best bet.  They haven't shut the timeshares down (yet) on Maui but they are very much ghost towns with amenities like , amenities like pools, restaurants, all closed (as they should be).

Message or respond if anything available for this time or even beyond the 11th.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## echino (Mar 31, 2020)

All II availability for Maui removed for April. Hyatt removed until April 25. So no new reservations at this time. Someone with an existing reservation may be able to help.


----------



## Watertown (Mar 31, 2020)

echino said:


> All II availability for Maui removed for April. Hyatt removed until April 25. So no new reservations at this time. Someone with an existing reservation may be able to help.


You might want to check Homeaway.com; looks like they have availability.


----------

